# Sticky  Rules/Terms for sending drivers in for testing



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I've gotten many questions from members here and on other sites regarding getting their drivers tested on the Klippel or on my Baffle. 


First off let me state that I am a one man crew. My time is limited and valued. I have a baby and a wife who works nights. My spare time is extremely limited. 

I don't get paid for any of this and this is not in my career path at all... not even on the radar. All of this is done in my own spare time.

What this means is that I don't have the time to test 3-5 drivers per week and additionally, I can't afford the cost to ship drivers back and forth nor will I be responsible for them once they leave your hands. I'm a trustworthy guy, but I just can't take the brunt of what happens to your drivers once they leave your hands. If I get something faulty, who's to say I did it? If the drivers get damaged in shipping, who's to say it's my fault? Furthermore, I don't have time to deal with oddball complaints. 
I have a good feedback rep from buying/selling so I'll have to let that speak to my character. If this makes you uneasy, you might as well stop reading right now. 

So, here are my requirements, desires, constraints, and overall terms:

*Liability:*
*I am not responsible for the driver(s) you ship to me for testing once it/they leave your hands.* Period. I'll do everything in my power to make sure nothing happens to them but *I am testing drivers as a service to the community; not myself *and therefore I will not be held liable for what happens to them either in transit or at my house. It's a risk, sure, but one that you must realize before you volunteer your speakers for testing. You heard it here first...​
*Shipping methods and costs:*
I cannot afford to pay for shipping of these drivers. I don't get paid for testing these drivers and the only way I can fund anything is out of my own pocket or via contributions from members. I can't afford to come out of pocket for every driver I test and ship back to you. If you'd like to send me your drivers, knowing the beforementioned liability term above, I would be happy to test them and post the data. However, I ask that you pay shipping both ways. You can ship however you'd like... the slowest way to save money or express to get it here faster. Doesn't matter to me. As long as you pay for the shipping to me and cover the shipping back to you. 
Shipping a single driver via flat rate USPS with tracking is typically anywhere from 5-15 USD, depending on driver size and packing methods. That's one-way cost.​

*Turnaround Time:*

There's no way for me to confidently say how long it will take to test your driver(s). There are a few variables...

I have to cut baffles and make cut outs of every driver I test. This takes time. Not necessarily because the process is long, but because I have to find spare time to do it in, which isn't easy. If you'd like to cut and prep the baffle insert for me, it _greatly _reduces the test time. I can literally finish testing a driver and save the data within 15 minutes of getting the wood cut and driver mounted. If you'd like to do this yourself, the requirements are: Cut a 11.5x11.5" 3/4" thick MDF square. Cut the appropriate hole and flush mount the driver (as close as you can get... I can fill in gaps with tape/silicone). Chamfer the back at 45*. If you can't do all of these, I'll do what needs to be done. Anything you can do certaintly reduces overall testing time. Keep in mind, however, the cost of shipping with a baffle would increase somewhat based on driver size/package size you were originally going to use.
This should fit in a large flat rate USPS box with demensions of 12x12x5.5inch and should accomodate most drivers 7" diameter and below. This also helps to protect the driver if it is mounted to the baffle already. 

Contact me for shipping address and paypal address to send funds to cover return shipping _before _you try to send a driver to me without me knowing. Right now I have a few drivers waiting to be tested and expect a couple more. I may not be able to get to your driver as quickly as you'd like so contact me to see what the turnaround time may be. If I am not able to test your driver in the time frame you'd like, just ask for it back. No problem. But, you'll still have to pay return shipping.​
*Driver Quantity and Condition:*
I only need one of each brand/model driver to test. A pair is nice to check for quality control/repeatibility, but realistically, one should suffice. That'll cut down on shipping costs.

I _prefer _BNIB or LNIB drivers only. If you have a used one it needs to NOT be beaten. Broken-in is fine but a driver on the ragged edge is not. If I receive a driver I feel is in poor condition I'll re-box it and prompt you for return shipping without testing it.​

*Contact:*
If you have any concerns or questoins about the above please feel free to contact me via email or PM. I'm a helpful dude and I'm not as rude as this thread may seem. I'm just trying to cover my own butt.​


All that said, if you think my terms are too demanding the fix is simple: don't contact me about testing your drivers. No one gets hurt that way. 

I'll post an offer thread shortly for people to post up what they'd like to offer up for testing. We'll let the forum decide what gets tested and in what order. Keep in mind that I'm cross posting the FR/HD data on a couple other sites but I'll do my best to represent the offers across the board to the sites so everyone has a chance to see what has been tested.

The Klippel testing will only be on this site, however, unless Ant decides he'd like to shift it to a sister site. 



- Erin


----------

